# 모야, 벌써 얼굴도 다 잊은거야?



## Matasanos Madrileño

Can anyone help me with this?? Thanks in advance

모야, 벌써 얼굴도 다 잊은거야?


----------



## jungmin

What? Have you already forgotten me?


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

Can anyone guess from what is written if he is talking to his girlfriend or just a friend?

THANK you


----------



## Kross

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> Can anyone guess from what is written if he is talking to his girlfriend or just a friend?
> 
> THANK you


 No, no one can tell for sure whom that was spoken to because his emotions were not clearly shown in the single sentence.


----------

